# Paph. Michael Koopowitz



## tcw (Jan 17, 2013)

Paph. Michael Koopowitz'Pengtung' GM/TPS
4 stems & 22 flowers DS3.8cm PT1.1 X 62.3cm


----------



## Fabrice (Jan 17, 2013)

Wonderful MK! 

What's the origin of those plants please? Which breeder?


----------



## tcw (Jan 17, 2013)

Fabrice said:


> Wonderful MK!
> 
> What's the origin of those plants please? Which breeder?



The origin of those plants from Touch Orchid. I had one division five years ago.


----------



## raymond (Jan 17, 2013)

wow very nice


----------



## billc (Jan 17, 2013)

That's an impressive MK.

Bill


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes- wow. Does any vendor in the U.S. get plants from Touch Orchid?


----------



## tcw (Jan 17, 2013)

No any vendor in the U.S. 
Yes,get from Touch Orchid.


----------



## Spaph (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, what great growing with4 spikes! What a flower display!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice. How about you send that one to me and get another one from Touch Orchids!!  I don't even really like multis!!!


----------



## Dido (Jan 17, 2013)

amazing. 

maybe I should change my mind and buy a multi I only have 2 sandie haybrids 
and I dont know why I bought them. 
And 2 other ones which are dont fit in my range......


----------



## Carper (Jan 17, 2013)

A simply stunning display!!:clap:

Gary
UK


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 17, 2013)

Dido said:


> amazing.
> 
> maybe I should change my mind and buy a multi I only have 2 sandie hybrids
> and I don't know why I bought them.
> And 2 other ones which are don't fit in my range......



You've got problems! Better send them too me!!!!

Fantastic MK,,,well desiring of the GM!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 17, 2013)

Holy Toledo!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow -- what a gorgeous display!


----------



## GuRu (Jan 18, 2013)

Flowering MK's are always an impressive show and this one is one in particular !


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 19, 2013)

Amazing display.


----------



## AquaGem (Jan 19, 2013)

Super culture!!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 19, 2013)

Well isn't that something!!!!!!!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy (Jan 20, 2013)

Beautiful display! :clap:


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jan 21, 2013)

Wonderful!!!!


----------



## Clark (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## chrismende (Jan 24, 2013)

Very, very impressive!


----------

